# The Most Stupid Thread Ever



## Herald (Mar 24, 2008)

This thread has absolutely zero theological implications but I am left with no place else to turn. I bought a new pair of Rockports last week. They are they most comfortable pair of shoes I ever owned. They fit like a glove, breathe and support by arch perfectly. The problem? My socks keep slipping under my heel. I have never, I repeat, never experienced this before in my life. I have socks that go up to mid-calf and still they slip under the heel after walking for just a few minutes. I love these shoes. Does anyone know a remedy short of glue, thumb tacks and going barefoot?


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 24, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 24, 2008)

Staple Gun.


Seriously, I have never experienced such a phenomenon.

I am sure Rich, being a Marine may have some handy suggestions regarding clothes staying in there proper place.


----------



## Herald (Mar 24, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Enjoy!



What in the world are those things?


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 24, 2008)

It's a sock garter Bill. But here's something even cooler. A combo shirt and sock garter.





North Jersey Baptist said:


> What in the world are those things?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh, the humanity.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 24, 2008)

These are exactly what you need Bill. I just wouldn't recommend wearing them with shorts.


----------



## Herald (Mar 24, 2008)

Bob, if I were to wear those I would lose my lifetime membership to the Jeff Foxworthy Fan Club!


----------



## Zenas (Mar 24, 2008)

Surgically graft socks to your feet. 

Problem solved. That'll be 50 dollars.


----------



## aleksanderpolo (Mar 24, 2008)

change the insole or sockliner?


----------



## Seb (Mar 24, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> These are exactly what you need Bill. I just wouldn't recommend wearing them with shorts.



Why not! I see those on beach down here at least once a year.  Seriously.

I remember when my grandfather (born 1901) used to were these things. Man! Elastic bands are a modern marvel.

I can't believe I'm about to ask this to a another man  ...Are you wearing cotton socks or are they some sort of thin nylon-ish blend sock? 

In the Navy (a million years ago) we used to wear a thinner nylon kind of sock. Never had a problem with *slippage* with those, but the thicker cotton ones seemed to slip a lot.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 24, 2008)

Hate to discourage you, Bill, but I've had a similar problem with Rockports. 

Check the back of the shoe to see if there is a lip in the leather that sticks out a bit. I've had one on one pair--it acts like a rachet pushing the back of the sock down with each step.


----------



## govols (Mar 24, 2008)

Plumbers beware !


----------



## Herald (Mar 24, 2008)

Vic, leave it to you to be the voice of reason. I am bit concerned at how quick Bob was in providing photos of those sock garters. It's as though he had them handy. I never thought of Bob as a man-bag type of guy, but you never know.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 24, 2008)

Actually this thread is not as stupid as you think. I have been looking for a pair of comfortable shoes like this. I think I will try a pair and see if they work for me. Thank you.


----------



## BJClark (Mar 24, 2008)

BobVigneault;




> These are exactly what you need Bill. I just wouldn't recommend wearing them with shorts.



I guess it's showing our age, as I too knew what they were...and I agree DO NOT WEAR Them with SHORTS!! 

Tourist actually come to Florida and wear such things with shorts, on the beach no less!! ACK!!!




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 24, 2008)

Ah...Calvinist sox problems....

Better check out that thread over yonder about that new calvinist sox magazine.


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Mar 24, 2008)

*Nice*



North Jersey Baptist said:


> This thread has absolutely zero theological implications but I am left with no place else to turn. I bought a new pair of Rockports last week. They are they most comfortable pair of shoes I ever owned. They fit like a glove, breathe and support by arch perfectly. The problem? My socks keep slipping under my heel. I have never, I repeat, never experienced this before in my life. I have socks that go up to mid-calf and still they slip under the heel after walking for just a few minutes. I love these shoes. Does anyone know a remedy short of glue, thumb tacks and going barefoot?


----------



## Barnpreacher (Mar 24, 2008)

Poimen said:


> Actually this thread is not as stupid as you think. I have been looking for a pair of comfortable shoes like this. I think I will try a pair and see if they work for me. Thank you.



Do it, brother! Bill is right on the money with this thread. Rockport shoes CANNOT be beat. I wear mine everywhere I go. They are the most comfortable shoes I have ever owned.

Thankfully, I've not experienced the same problem as Bill with mine.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 24, 2008)

Are they comfortable for people with lowered arches or no arches?


----------



## Barnpreacher (Mar 24, 2008)

Poimen said:


> Are they comfortable for people with lowered arches or no arches?



Sorry, I can't help you there. I have a pretty high arch.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 24, 2008)

As a diabetic with foot problems, I agree! 

Rockports are a most comfortable shoe. But I have never had my socks fall down like that either, so I can't be of any help in finding a remedy.

But here's another reccommendation for comfortable shoes:

The only footwear that is more comfortable (in my opinion) than Rockports are made by Birkenstock. Birkenstock makes a wonderfully comfortable shoe with a cork insole that molds to the shape of your feet. They now make a dress shoe, but their best products are their sandals. Unfortunately, in New England, you can't wear sandals in February.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Mar 24, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> They now make a dress shoe, but their best products are their sandals. Unfortunately, in New England, you can't wear sandals in February.



SANDALS?!?! Oh dear brother, my level of respect for you just slipped a notch!


----------



## dcomin (Mar 24, 2008)

Those fancy garters are fine for the hoitie-toitie crowd... but ya'll are overlooking the most obvious solution ... two words, gentlemen... DUCT TAPE!

This guy found a similar use for it when he decided to run a marathon wearing a pair of women's pumps... If it worked for him, I'm SURE it will help our brother's more run-of-the-mill hosiery dilemma


----------



## jaybird0827 (Mar 24, 2008)

dcomin said:


> Those fancy garters are fine for the hoitie-toitie crowd... but ya'll are overlooking the most obvious solution ... two words, gentlemen... DUCT TAPE!
> 
> This guy found a similar use for it when he decided to run a marathon wearing a pair of women's pumps... If it worked for him, I'm SURE it will help our brother's more run-of-the-mill hosiery dilemma


 
 ...  ... eeeewwwwww


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 24, 2008)

dcomin said:


> Those fancy garters are fine for the hoitie-toitie crowd... but ya'll are overlooking the most obvious solution ... two words, gentlemen... DUCT TAPE!
> 
> This guy found a similar use for it when he decided to run a marathon wearing a pair of women's pumps... If it worked for him, I'm SURE it will help our brother's more run-of-the-mill hosiery dilemma



Yet one more good use for duct tape!


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 24, 2008)

So when's Andrew gonna say "That's interesting, Bob."?

Bill, you could always do the Miami Vice thing and go sockless.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 24, 2008)

That's very interesting, Brad.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 24, 2008)

Black shoe polish, Bill. No matter how much the shoes rub, it always _looks_ like you're wearing socks. Problem solved.


----------



## caddy (Mar 24, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy!
> ...


 
Bob, you failed to mention that these are most appropiately worn with black socks, shorts while mowing the lawn.


----------



## caddy (Mar 24, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> dcomin said:
> 
> 
> > Those fancy garters are fine for the hoitie-toitie crowd... but ya'll are overlooking the most obvious solution ... two words, gentlemen... DUCT TAPE!
> ...


 
Duct tape: Alabama Chrome boys, Alabama Chrome!


----------



## caddy (Mar 24, 2008)

BJClark said:


> BobVigneault;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Now were talking! Where's my John Deere honey? !


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 24, 2008)

Bill,

We call those shirt garters, shirt stays in the military. It's what accounts for the shirt being form fitting on a Marine rather than an un-tucked look.

I wear the kind that you attach to the shirt and the socks but I hate wearing them and would not recommend them as a solution. I wear them only in uniforms that demand it.

The kind of calf high socks that you wear are probably the wrong kind. I have some that go up over the calf and have spandex in the socks so they literally grip your calf and squeeze on it. It actually makes for good blood flow and comfort throughout the day. I have had difficulty in recent years finding them again but recently found some X-armour socks in the uniform store that are like that.

I would go to a decent size shoe store and see if you can find socks like that. Every sock I wear ends up around my ankles except these kind and it drives me nuts.


----------



## Augusta (Mar 24, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Vic, leave it to you to be the voice of reason. I am bit concerned at how quick Bob was in providing photos of those sock garters. It's as though he had them handy. I never thought of Bob as a man-bag type of guy, but you never know.



I think that guy is wearing stirrup pants.


----------



## Galatians220 (Mar 24, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Oh, the humanity.


----------



## raekwon (Mar 24, 2008)

Bill, I can most assuredly tell you that this is nowhere near the stupidest thread ever.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 24, 2008)

Incidentally, a demonstration of the benefits of shirt stays:


----------



## Galatians220 (Mar 24, 2008)

(Killing two birds with one stone, right, Rich & SemperFideles?)

I occasionally have the same problem. It's usually because I bought the wrong size shoes... Sometimes I do this, just because it makes life more interesting.


----------



## Herald (Mar 24, 2008)

raekwon said:


> Bill, I can most assuredly tell you that this is nowhere near the stupidest thread ever.



Rae, no? Then I shudder to think of what IS the stupidest thread ever.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Mar 24, 2008)

> The Most Stupid Thread Ever



I am having quite the internal struggle not to take this statement as a challenge.


----------



## Herald (Mar 24, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Incidentally, a demonstration of the benefits of shirt stays:



Just out of curiosity, how much would it hurt if the clip holding your socks in place came undone? I could see that elastic snapping back up and causing some serious pain!


----------



## Herald (Mar 24, 2008)

This may not be the stupidest thread ever...but 41 posts on socks that won't keep from sliding under my heel has to be a first!


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 24, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> This may not be the stupidest thread ever...but 41 posts on socks that won't keep from sliding under my heel has to be a first!





BTW. You might try a bit of duct tape inside the back of your shoe to eliminate the binding/rachet effect. I've done it on rubber Wellingtons to good effect.

Other than that, I have no more practical advice.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 24, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Incidentally, a demonstration of the benefits of shirt stays:



We finally have one pic. Now we need a dress pic. 

BTW, I can't believe the Dumbest Thread Ever has done so good. This is great.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 24, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Incidentally, a demonstration of the benefits of shirt stays:
> ...



It doesn't really hurt. It's not like they're under tremendous tension. Sorry if looking good in uniform is new to you. I forgot you were in the Air Force.


----------



## Zenas (Mar 24, 2008)

I'd join the Marines for the uniform. Seriously. I'd suffer the island to look like a complete *insert word of choice here*. I'm too big though. Every Marine I've ever seen has been what I consider unnaturally thin. I'm huge. Not so much fat as just big. Big in the shoulders, wide waist, long arms and legs, big feet. Just big. Doesn't make for a very good runner, which is required. 

In other news: 

Rich, where can I get some shirt stays? I need some badly as I hate nothing more than my dress shirt becomming untucked as the day wears on. I checked my local menswear store and they dont have any man garters as were shown further back in the thread. I had a pair of shirt stays at one time, but they are now gone. 

Incidentally, are those coreframs or did you spit shine? I do prefer spit shine. I spit shine all of my footwear.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 24, 2008)

Sonoftheday said:


> > The Most Stupid Thread Ever
> 
> 
> 
> I am having quite the internal struggle not to take this statement as a challenge.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 24, 2008)

Zenas said:


> I'd join the Marines for the uniform. Seriously. I'd suffer the island to look like a complete *insert word of choice here*. I'm too big though. Every Marine I've ever seen has been what I consider unnaturally thin. I'm huge. Not so much fat as just big. Big in the shoulders, wide waist, long arms and legs, big feet. Just big. Doesn't make for a very good runner, which is required.
> 
> In other news:
> 
> ...



Here's a place I found at Google by searching for buy shirt stays:

Buy Shirt Stays at Army Surplus World

Incidentally, for my entire career I've never used more than one per leg at a time (you can see there are four to a pack). I fasten them to the side of the shirt and then wrap around the back of the leg and fasten to the front of the sock and it does the trick.

The shoes are corframs. I used to spit shine but that was when I had the time for such things.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 24, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Incidentally, a demonstration of the benefits of shirt stays:
> ...



As you wish:


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 24, 2008)

The Marines have the sharpest dress uniforms. My son Joshua Caleb wants to be a Marine. 

Go figure. 

Joshua and Caleb. Isreal's premier fighting men.


----------



## Zenas (Mar 24, 2008)

Wows. That's a uniform.

Thanks for the website btw.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 25, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> These are exactly what you need Bill. I just wouldn't recommend wearing them with shorts.



Where can I get those shoes!


----------



## Herald (Mar 25, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > SemperFideles said:
> ...



We were used to getting snide remarks from visiting Marines when I was in England. Then they would see our barracks: single occupancy rooms, maid service, television, semi-private baths, 24-hour "cooked to order" mess hall, pizza delivery to your room - and they would hate us all the more. It was a good life even if we didn't look killer in our Air Force blues.


----------



## Herald (Mar 25, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > This may not be the stupidest thread ever...but 41 posts on socks that won't keep from sliding under my heel has to be a first!
> ...



Vic, how about a class action lawsuit against Rockport? Here's your big opportunity!


----------



## Herald (Mar 25, 2008)

August 1979 - Lackland AFB San Antonio, Texas. Not a full body shot, but I was still in basic training. They marched us in for the obligatory Air Force blues photo. My T.I. told us, "This is in case we kill you during basic training. We need proof you were here."


----------



## Kevin Lewis (Mar 25, 2008)

*Beat me to the punch...*



BobVigneault said:


> Enjoy!



haha


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2008)

Did you ever start reading a thread on a forum just because the title intrigued you... then you couldn't stop until you finished. 
I did.
It will knock your socks off !


----------



## py3ak (Mar 25, 2008)

I have heard that you get good results (and a quick snack!) if you will shine your shoes with a banana peel.


----------



## Herald (Mar 25, 2008)

*Victory!*

I did it! I found a pair of socks that are close to being knee highs, but they work! They don't sag and I'm able to wear my Rockports with comfort and dignity. No more sagging socks. No more ankles showing through my dress pants. What a wonderful feeling!


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 25, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> I did it! I found a pair of socks that are close to being knee highs, but they work! They don't sag and I'm able to wear my Rockports with comfort and dignity. No more sagging socks. No more ankles showing through my dress pants. What a wonderful feeling!



Hurray! But I really wanted the duct tape to work. Buying new socks just seems like a concession.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 25, 2008)

If you put a piece of bologna in each shoe it will take your mind off of the socks.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 25, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> If you put a piece of bologna in each shoe it will take your mind off of the socks.



But then you're thinking about food all day.


----------



## caddy (Mar 25, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> I did it! I found a pair of socks that are close to being knee highs, but they work! They don't sag and I'm able to wear my Rockports with comfort and dignity. No more sagging socks. No more ankles showing through my dress pants. What a wonderful feeling!


 


Bill

My dad use to look at me when my kids were young and just...smile...as they were all excited about something they were wrapped up in, something "_trival." _Then he would look at me and say, "_don't you wish you could get that happy about nuthin!!????"_ Of course, I knew by the look on his face, their _nuthin, _and his pick up on their excitement was absolutely not "_nuthing." _It was really s o m e t h i n!!! 

You have brought back the excitement brother!

Thank you Lord for the simple pleasures in life...and getting excited about _nuthin! _


----------



## Herald (Mar 25, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> If you put a piece of bologna in each shoe it will take your mind off of the socks.


----------



## Herald (Mar 25, 2008)

caddy said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > I did it! I found a pair of socks that are close to being knee highs, but they work! They don't sag and I'm able to wear my Rockports with comfort and dignity. No more sagging socks. No more ankles showing through my dress pants. What a wonderful feeling!
> ...



On that note, have you ever noticed that hot chocolate, shaken and not stirred, blends better? It really does.


----------



## caddy (Mar 25, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> caddy said:
> 
> 
> > North Jersey Baptist said:
> ...


 
*** chuckling *** no, I haven't, but I'm going to pay close attention with my next hot chocolate opportunity!


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 25, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> On that note, have you ever noticed that hot chocolate, shaken and not stirred, blends better? It really does.



Blends better? Last time I tried that it blended with the floor tile.


----------



## Herald (Mar 26, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > On that note, have you ever noticed that hot chocolate, shaken and not stirred, blends better? It really does.
> ...



Vic, you put a LID on the container and then shake. Better yet, get one of those stainless steel martini shakers and add flair to your hot chocolate shaking. And everyone knows that hot chocolate is better with milk, not water. Lastly, I a am convinced my hot chocolate tastes better while I shake it wearing my new shocks and Rockports!


----------



## dcomin (Mar 26, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> > North Jersey Baptist said:
> ...



It also tastes better in one of THESE...


----------



## Herald (Mar 26, 2008)

dcomin said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > victorbravo said:
> ...



Of course! I thought that was a given?


----------



## Herald (Mar 28, 2008)

*Ah, such bliss!*

Friday morning and I must give thanks for nearly an entire work week of socks not slipping under my heels. It's a beautiful thing. I quote Tech Sgt. Chen from "Galaxy Quest"...

"It's the simple things in life."​


----------



## turmeric (Mar 28, 2008)

Ever pulled your socks up too tight to avoid the sag and given your foot a sock-wedgie?


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes I have. Darn it!


----------



## Quickened (Mar 28, 2008)

i have to admit i am curious about these rockports now


----------



## Galatians220 (Mar 28, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


>


 
(This goes along with the Movie Quote thread: at the end of which movie did Jimmy Stewart pull up his pants legs and display that he was wearing these?)

This is very close to my last post... I'm sorry, but I observe that I'm more "clutter" than anything else. It's very seldom that dust gets rid of itself (at least around my house!), but - *there you go!* 

Thanks to all for your kind *welcomes *in my introduction post! May God bless you all.


----------

